# Fake surge



## Jimmy_J (Jan 15, 2016)

When I went to log off last night I got a message that there is a 4.0x surge going on right now!! Lol, biggest lie. I am in a very seasonal area near Cape May NJ. Most nights of the week I sit at home for hours without a ping and so do the handful of other drivers in the area. There was nothing of the sort on the passenger app. Just something else to try and keep us from logging off.


----------



## bluebird (Jul 16, 2015)

WAKE UP...GET 30% OF THE DRIVERS IN AN AREA TO TURN OF THEIR APP ON A SATURDAY NIGHT. WATCH THE SURGE. THEN ALL OF YOU TURN BACK ON TO TAKE THE SURGES....IT WORKS IF THERE ARE ENOUGH DRIVERS ON A TWITTER STRING


----------



## bluebird (Jul 16, 2015)

DONT BE SO STUPID....THEY SHOW SURGE PRICING TO GET YOU TO MOVE INTO THE AREA......THEN WHEN YOU GET THERE YOU GET A NON SURGE PRICED RIDE....


----------



## Jimmy_J (Jan 15, 2016)

Oh I know. Did that when I first started, never worked.


----------



## MattStone (Jan 29, 2016)

Turning off the app may promote surge but the second all the drivers turn it on the surge turns off.


----------

